# Flatbed For 05 Dodge 2500 SRW



## NORTHMAN

I have an 05 Dodge 2500,regular cab,SRW pick-up that I'm thinking of putting a steel flatbed on,any suggestions of manufacture to look at?Thanks.


----------



## 02powerstroke

http://www.hillsboroindustries.com/Products/GIISteelTruckBeds.aspx


----------



## M.R.

TreeCo said:


> I'd consider aluminum.



:agree2: 
If ones pockets are deep enough. When I put mine on/off 3-4 times while installing the GN hitch, it was about all I wanted to man-handle by myself & can be a bit of a rougher ride if theres not approx. 750 lbs of something on the bed.

Bradford Built brand [steel] is common, for the money in our area.


----------



## Metals406

We build steel and aluminum flatbeds. . . Check out the "Misc" tab on our website {website link in my signature}. We just built that one for a local roofing contractor. We're adding lots more pictures to the site in the immediate future.

Here's a steel flatbed (In primer) we did this last fall for the local DNRC. . . A simple design, to be used for a type-6 Wildland Engine.


----------



## greywarden

02powerstroke said:


> Hillsboro Industries - GII Steel Truck Beds



hmmm nice suggestions you just save my precious time looking for some sites where to get those truck beds for my dodge. anyway can somebody suggest other options? i just like to compare other sites i wanna get the best price as much as possible. thanks. sorry for digging this thread.


----------

